# Hopeless repair? 1996 GT Zaskar



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

I've read a few old threads on aluminum frame repair and most say it's not worth it. However, this is a special case.

My Dad gave me his late 90's GT Zaskar (?). I was so stoked to get it, but lo and behold, I found this culprit on the front shifter side of the head tube. I really, really, really would like to keep it (and ride it) for sentimental reasons but not sure if repairing this would just make matters worse. Doesn't have to be pretty - just rideable.

Anybody make such a repair and have it work? Or is this thing ready for the scrap yard?


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Um...pretty sure thats scrap material. Sorry for your loss...and not just because of the sentimental value, old Zaskars are beautiful and incredible bikes.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Post this in the frame builders forum. Most will say the same as JGT though.


----------



## 1niceride (Jan 30, 2004)

Ghetto fix...make steel ring a few thousands smaller ID. Heat ring and while hot, slip it over the HT. Drill very small hole at end of crack. Ride on rail trails or equivalent. If you get it welded as a last resort, do the ring thing anyways.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

ouch,,,,,,,,,what size is it and where do you live?


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

Read this...

1993 Answer Manitou System FS | Retrobike


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Bummer. Zaskars are easy enough to find and cheap enough though that I wouldn't even try to fix that. Especially with it needing to be heat treated after any welding.


----------



## bucktruck (Jan 8, 2006)

1niceride said:


> Ghetto fix...make steel ring a few thousands smaller ID. Heat ring and while hot, slip it over the HT. Drill very small hole at end of crack. Ride on rail trails or equivalent. If you get it welded as a last resort, do the ring thing anyways.


This is exactly what I'd do, but not everyone has access to a lathe. Even fewer have the skills to make a collar that would fix the problem. 

Time for a new/used Zaskar frame, Dion. :sad:


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

Have FTW or someone to do a headtube replacement. But you need to ask your self if this frame have that value for you that you are willing to spend high repair cost on it.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Can't imagine that's that's something that's fixable, not without leaving the bike looking damn ugly, if it were me and it held such sentimental value I'd be happy enough to strip it and hang it on the wall somewhere I would see it on a regular basis (Like an office wall) and always have the memories.


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

LyNx said:


> Can't imagine that's that's something that's fixable, not without leaving the bike looking damn ugly,...


Wrong, - if done by a craftsman like FTW (... do you know who FTW is?) then the result is superb!










read the thread at Second Spin Cycles: Yeti ARC repair update


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Was talking without having to replace and repaint the frame, as in done without altering the frame except to fix/patch the crack. I know that it's possible and actually fairly easy to replace a HT, but wouldn't be the same stock bike anymore.



digilux said:


> Wrong, - if done by a craftsman like FTW (... do you know who FTW is?) then the result is superb!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

LyNx said:


> ..., but wouldn't be the same stock bike anymore.


I will not be quarrelsome, but if you change the bonnet and fenders on your car - isn't it still the same car?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Head tube replacement is probably not viable on the Zaskar with the gusset between the top and down tubes. No way to weld around the tubes to the head tube with out removing the gusset and at that point, again, is it worth it? I say no. And that's with me getting most of my frame repairs done at bro deal prices.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Yes, it is, but that comparison is flawed to say the least if you think you can compare replacing a couple of fenders with replacing a HT on a bike. Replacing the HT on a bike is akin to replacing part of the chasis or engine on a car/vehicle, it warrants a re-inspection and re-registration of the vehicle 



digilux said:


> I will not be quarrelsome, but if you change the bonnet and fenders on your car - isn't it still the same car?


----------



## Zakman (Aug 1, 2011)

1996 must have been a bad year for head tubes. I just found a crack on my 96 Rockhopper yesterday. I am super bummed about it too. Its been living in basements, closets and attics since 2001 or so. Even though I hadn't been riding it; every time we moved it came with us. Each time I bought a new bike, my wife would tell me I had to get rid of it and I would move it to a new hiding place. I broke it out recently and got it rideable again because of my 2 year old. He is obsessed with mountain bikes. At least 50% of what comes out of his mouth is mountain bike related. I bought him a scoot bike in February and he loves it. Now instead of being content with me walking along side him he wants me to ride with him. I had planned on using this bike to take him to the park or the pool and not have to worry about leaving it for an extended time with only a flimsy lock on it. He also likes to "fix" my bikes too. This generally consists of him sticking hex wrenches in various places they shouldn't go and twisting. This bike was the perfect thing for him to work on. Anyway here is a picture of the finished product made into a single speed with a cheapo Performance Bikes SS kit and tires, cheap Shimano "V" brakes and the seat, post, stem and bars from my Stumpy fsr. There is also a close up of the crack in question. On the plus side when I told my wife she said that my son would be so upset and that I have to buy another bike. I wanted a Hoo Koo E Koo along time ago. Maybe I will find one cheap on Craigslist or eBay. Sorry for the thread hijack.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

I think I'm just going to find a donor frame - at this point it doesn't have to be a GT - although that's what ultimately I want. I was quoted by a welder of $40 - but from what you guys are saying, this is nothing like a quick mend as you would on a steel bike given all the heat treatment, etc. necessary for a strong weld on aluminum.


----------



## SuspectDevice (Apr 12, 2004)

digilux said:


> Have FTW or someone to do a headtube replacement. But you need to ask your self if this frame have that value for you that you are willing to spend high repair cost on it.


I just asked Frank. He doesn't want to do it.
He does 7005 headtube replacements for $400. With 6061 it's not really worth the time or expense bringing it through heattreat. You'd lose the ball burnished finish too, and that's my favorite part of Zaskars!

Keep the parts, find a new frame. Do teal. Those were always my favorites.


----------



## doc Zox (Sep 16, 2010)

so whats the mode of total failure if the crack goes from top to the bottom?

the fork steerer tube will keep the headset in place

its going to creak, but it might be rolling for awhile.

a collar seems like a good mcgyver


----------



## Spudalumps (May 17, 2020)

Can anyone point me in the direction of FTW who can weld a headtube for me?  I know this is years down the line, but I hope you managed to get a repair


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Frank The Welder | Frank Wadelton - Bicycle Fabrication
although I think he may be closed down at the moment due to all the virus thingys


----------

